# Form 80 and Character Statutory declaration-Visa 190



## faisal7 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dear All

I now uploading my dox after invited by SA(visa 190), do I need to fill in form 80 and Character Statutory form under Evidence of character or the Police check is enough??
Pls note form 80 and Character Statutory are not included in the official 190 visa checklist IMMI web site.

Appreciate your quick reply


----------



## BroadswordDannyBoy (Nov 4, 2015)

From what I've read online, the case officer requests you submit it.

You're better off filling it out and ready to go, if requested. It may take you a few hours to complete.


----------



## BroadswordDannyBoy (Nov 4, 2015)

Update

Got a reply from my assigned Case Officer on Monday, 23 Nov 2015.

The only request was to complete and submit the Form 80. I'm kicking myself because I should have filled this out and submitted this with the rest of my documents. I've read online that if I had done that, the case officer probably would have reviewed the application and possibly granted the visa there and then. Everything being in order of course.

I've also been told by a migration agent that my application has possibly gone to the bottom of the pile on the Case Officers desk. Could be a month or more by the time they come back around to look at it. Of course, this is speculation.

It's a WA State sponsored visa. Received the Bridging A visa on 2 Nov 2015. Case officer assigned/contact on 23 Nov 2015. CO is based in GSM Brisbane. 

Should I start looking to contact them, to see if I can speed up the process? Does anyone know the expected time to process from CO contact?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Where do you upload it? Under Character requirements?


----------



## BroadswordDannyBoy (Nov 4, 2015)

Update

Just off the phone to GSM Brisbane. Was informed that the chances are my application won't be reviewed for 28 days from Tuesday 23 Nov 2015. Possibly looking at this application going into the New Year.


----------



## BroadswordDannyBoy (Nov 4, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Where do you upload it? Under Character requirements?


Click on Attach Documents. On the drop down menu it should say Form 80 Character Requirements.

DO NOT wait until you are assigned a case officer. I could have been granted the visa if I had uploaded it with all my other documents.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

BroadswordDannyBoy said:


> Click on Attach Documents. On the drop down menu it should say Form 80 Character Requirements.
> 
> DO NOT wait until you are assigned a case officer. I could have been granted the visa if I had uploaded it with all my other documents.


So what else have you sent that was not in the check list?


----------



## BroadswordDannyBoy (Nov 4, 2015)

spark92 said:


> So what else have you sent that was not in the check list?


It said that you can upload up to 60 files on the Immi Account.

I uploaded over 35 files. All related to what was asked on the check list. Reference letters from employers, payslips, tax slips, membership to professional organisations, anything related to everything on my application Form 80.

Basically, back up everything on your Form 80 with some official document and have it certified and signed.

The Form 80 is the legal document that you sign and state that everything you have submitted is correct.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok I added 80 and 1221. I haven't really attached anything to prove in Form 80. I have filled form 80 4 years ago and I didn't really need to attach anything. Mind you I uploaded all recommended stuff which covers most of the stuff in form 80 anyway. So the missing proofs are:
1) My primary, secondary school certificates
2) My national ID card
3) Countries I've visited
4) Addresses I've stayed
5) Period of my unemployment (the time between my birth till my first job; I wasn't unemployed after my first job)


----------

